# 1970 Duo Therm Model 16MHU pilot light problems



## Forester (Jul 10, 2008)

Hello.  I am restoring a 1970 Forester camper.  It has a Duo Therm heater that is giving me fits!  I know that the thermocoupler is working because if I bypass the pilot light and heat up the thermostat then the burners light and boy does the thing heat nice.  I have isolated the problem as being the pilot light.  I can get absolutely no gas to pass through the pilot light.  I have taken it out of the unit, soaked it, sprayed air through it, etc.  It has "PCB" and then a "1" stamped on it.  Can I get a replacement for this anywhere?  I hate to think I am gonna have to throw the whole thing away because I can't get the pilot light to work.  I won't run it without the pilot light because that would just be stupid and dangerous.  I have the pilot light all the way out of the unit and have disassembled it as far as I can without causing permanent damage.  Any suggestions or ideas would be EXTREMELY appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

RE: 1970 Duo Therm Model 16MHU pilot light problems

welcome to the forums Dean 
what model is it ,, and have u called u'r local rv dealer??? they can get about anything u want ,, if u supply a model number and such ,, but if u have no luck let me know ,, i may have a contact that may get u that part ,, and u'r sure that this is the problem ,,, u may have more than just the pilot light ,, it may be a board problem ,,,      
but JMO


----------



## jeffbradbury7 (Feb 11, 2009)

Re: 1970 Duo Therm Model 16MHU pilot light problems

I am having the same problem, mostly. How did u get the oven door off? then how to get the pilot tube off and thermocouple?


----------



## Kirk (Feb 12, 2009)

Re: 1970 Duo Therm Model 16MHU pilot light problems

The Duo-Therm name was purchased by Dometic some time ago and the furnace is no longer manufactured and I doubt that you will find parts for it. That isn't good news, but I do believe that it is accurate. I did find one site with some trouble shooting information on those furnaces.  I'm not sure it will be much help, but here it is.
http://www.rverscorner.com/duotherm.html


----------

